# BANGALORE | One Bangalore West | 100+ m * 9| 30 fl * 9 | U/C



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

One Bangalore West is a project consisting of nine high-rise towers in the Rajajinagar neighbourhood of Bangalore being built by the Phoenix Mills Ltd.

Phase I is presently U/C and consists of five 100+ m 30 fl residential towers with two helipads for residents and guests.

Project Website

Phase II is approved and will consist of the remaining four 30 fl towers.


*Entrance render:*









source








source


*Site render:*









source


*High-rise render of Phase I:*









source


avinash2060 said:


>



*Floor plan for lower and middle floors, and Site plan:*









source


*Bedroom renders:*









source









source

*Living area render:*









source


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Another render of Phase I:



avinash2060 said:


>


There will also be large family homes in this project; renders:



avinash2060 said:


> http://www.benoy.com/node/887





avinash2060 said:


>


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

source


Walkthrough video:


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Construction update; well U/C - December 2013:



strike2 said:


> Phoenix Rises by shreyas91, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Phoenix Rises by shreyas91, on Flickr


----------

